# Newest MIMB'er



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

This is Rachel Leanne. She said she can't wait to go for a ride on the Brute!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

CONGRATS DADDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

congrats brochocho


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

hey, a baby gumby. congrats !!!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Congrats Daddy!!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

:rockn: Congrats!!!!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Congrats Bro!!! My buddy's son was born last Friday... another MIMB jr member!!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome to fatherhood! Be a good one!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

wood butcher said:


> hey, a baby gumby. congrats !!!



















Congrats Poppa!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

congrats broski


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Congrats to Dad & Mom. :WAYV: When was she born?

Looking forward to seeing Rachel in a little pink MIMB shirt


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Congrats man... Uno Mas for your family... You're goin to be a busy daddy, especially when they are teens... I know youre a happy man...


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

Congrats bro! :bigok:


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks everybody. I am already making plans for a pink MIMB onsie.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

congrats man.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

CONGRATS BUDDY!!!!


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Little bundle of joy right there! Conrats bro!!!!!


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Congratulations!! A PINK BRUTE for her would be appropriate!


----------



## duramaxlover (Mar 17, 2010)

congrats man


----------

